# إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟



## Multisim9 (11 يناير 2007)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

قم بتنزيل الملف المرفق , وانظر وتعلَّم.

الملف من : سايكوجين للمعلوماتية (سورية - حلب).
ليست بدعاية وإنما واجب لأنوا الشباب تعبوا بترجمته .


----------



## صاحب النقب (13 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## iljam (16 يناير 2007)

جهد مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## قاسم الكيم (19 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اخي الف شكر وطبعا ليست دعاية واجبنا نقدّر من اجتهد وأبدع

:30:​


----------



## ناشر الحلفي (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فايد نصرالله (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Multisim9 (20 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم "فايد نصر الله " , أني ألاحظ نفس الشيء "عدم عمل روابط المرفقات" في هذا المنتدى الكريم فليس عندي أي مشكلة وأرجو من الأخوان رواد المنتدى الأوائل الأفاضل "صناعة المعمار" 
والأخ "محمد الكردي" : النظر في هذه المشكلة ......


----------



## red Line (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ayadsat (20 مارس 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عزيز حسان (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي على هذا المجهود ولك الف شكر 
اخي العزيز هل بالامكان توضح لنا ما هي الفائدة العملية من الجهاز وكيف الاستفادة منه وخاصة نحن غير ملمين بالكهرباء ونحتاج الى توضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سيوبر لجك (24 أبريل 2007)

اولا اسال الله ان يوفق الجميع لما يحبة ويرضاه والشكر الجزيل للاخ الذى قام برفع الملف:::
الموضوع بحق وحقيقة يثير الاهتمام الا انني من انصار الطاقة لا تفني ولاتستحدث ,ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة اجد ان الباحث في موضوع المحرك نظر الي الموضوع من جانب واحد وهو فرق الجهد المنتج مع العلم بان القدره وهي الاهم تساوي حاصل ضرب الجهد في التيار في جيب تمام الزاوية بين الجهد والتيار ومع الاسف الشديد فان هذا المحرك اشبه مايكون بمحول رافع للجهد والاختلاف الوحيد بينة وبين المحول ان التردد قد يختلف، وبالتالي لا نقول اننا ولدنا طاقة الا اذا كانت الطاقة الداخلة الي المحرك(الجهد*التيار)-دع الزاوية بين الجهد والتيار فرضا صفر-اعلي من الطاقة الخارجة.واذا امعنا النظر نجد دائما في المحول رافع الجهد ان تيار الخرج قليل..ومواصلة لنقدي وارجو ان يكون بناء انه ما دام المحرك يستهلك قدرة بسيطه فلماذا لايقوم بتغذية نفسة بنفسة بعد الحركة الاولي وسحب مصدر التغذية والله اعلم:::::


----------



## المعرفة1 (1 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## alsane (3 مايو 2007)

http://www.perendev-power.com/index_files/Page880.htm


----------



## goha1 (10 مايو 2007)

لو فيه حد يعرف فين موقع سايكوجين وايه الى حصله يرد عليا خاصة انى كنت عضو فيه وفجأة اختفى 
ومفيش حد يقولى أنه الموقع ده http://www.sychogene.com/
لأنه لا يمت لموقع سايكوجين بصله لا فى الأسلوب ولا المحتويات ولا حتى شكل الصفحات
ممكن يكون اتسرق !


----------



## مـاجـد (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخوي المبدع على هذه المشاركه الجميله وجزاك الله خيرا ......


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hirr71 (28 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم رغم اني لم انزل الملف بعد


----------



## محمود مروان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## ابو خالد الاسعد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر وطيب الله ثراك اخي 
موضوع جيد ومفيد ____ الى الامام
ابو خالد الاسعد


----------



## مراد بو معراف (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## بوبرام (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الجهد ونشر المعرفة


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (18 أغسطس 2009)

10000000000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## aboudsoft (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير
بوركت جهودك


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## magdy2006 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراالك اخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من الشرح


----------



## khalidfor (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارجو اعادة وضع الرابط*

شكرا اخي العزيز ولاكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## د حسين (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*راجع موضوع محرك دائم الحركة بين الوهم والحقيقة*

تحية طيبة الى صاحب هذا المحرك
أنصحك بمراجعة موضوع محرك دائم الحركة وستجد أن موضوعك واحد من هذه الأفكار وهو غير قابل للعمل وأنصحك بالتوجه الى الطاقات المتجددة وابتعد عن الأوهام:56:... وشكرا:56:


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

لاعجب من ان نرى من يعمل على حجب العلم والتكنولوجيا بدون ادلة 

فما اسهل الكذب 

فمن يعيش فى الاوهام ورفض التكنولوجيا لان عقله لايساطيع ان يقبلها او يفهمها ويرفضها فتلك مشكلته وحدة ولا يجب ان يفرض تخلفه العلمى عن فهم تلك التكنولوجيا على الاخرين 

واليكم موضوع جديد يؤيد صحت تلك المحركات 
لدكتور من الجامعة فى البرايل متخصص فى علوم الفزياء 

وليس احد يكتب يكذب تلك المحركات باسلوب يدل على انه لا علم له بعلوم الفزياء 
وربما يكون مدفوع لعمل ذالك من جهه معينه ليظل العرب فى قمة البعد عن اللحاق بركب التكنولوجيا 

اليكم الرابط
*كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe motor* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html


----------



## hg98765 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Multisim9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في نشر هذه الفكرة المبدعة وأنا آسف إذا ابتعدت كل هذا البعد عن الموضوع ولكن إنشاء الله سأضع مجموعة من المشاركات فيها مخطاات عملية لأجهزة تقوم بتوليد الطاقة الحرة .......


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أكتوبر 2009)

multisim9 قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في نشر هذه الفكرة المبدعة وأنا آسف إذا ابتعدت كل هذا البعد عن الموضوع ولكن إنشاء الله سأضع مجموعة من المشاركات فيها مخطاات عملية لأجهزة تقوم بتوليد الطاقة الحرة .......



جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخى الكريم 

وفى الانتظار باذن الله تعالى 

ونسال الله تعالى ان ينفع بها المسلمين


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل المخلصين


----------



## fastbit (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيم (28 يناير 2010)

جهد مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## saed4529 (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (3 فبراير 2010)

جهد ممتاز بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## رجب سات (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.عماد ك (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
هل تعلمون أخوتي أنه تم إيقاف عمل موقع سايكوجين
http://www.sykogene.com/


----------



## عموري البغدادي (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سايكوجين (6 مارس 2010)

*ارجوكم ساعدوني*

الى كل من يملك البحوث والكتب الخاصة بموقع سايكوجين وخاصة مجموعة السر الاعظم فليرسلها الى ايميلي ارجوكم لاني محتاجها في اكمال بحثي كما اني لم اتمكن من ان اسحبها من الموقع لانه تم اغلاقه
ولم استطع ان اقوم بدفع المبلغ المقرر للموقع في سبيل الشراء لانني قد وصلت في الوقت الضائع في سبيل شرائه والذي له صلة كبيرة بم نشرتموه في مقالتكم فارجوكم لاتبخلوا علية بهذه البحوث واوصلوها على ايميلي 


 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## Multisim9 (6 مارس 2010)

هذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه حالياً .... لا أدري إن كان يساعد ... وسأحاول الحصول على المزيد .


----------



## مشارك فقط (6 مارس 2010)

بورك فيكم
وإلى الأمام..............................................


----------



## إبن جبير (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وللشباب الذين تعبوا في الترجمة ، بارك الله في الجميع.


----------



## dilyaro (12 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ahmed Alkaabie (26 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيكم لمجهوداتكم الثمينة


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## السوداني الاسد (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الباتل1 (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد خليل خضر (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ً


----------



## برهم السيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## برهم السيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سند سند (26 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## alaalraqi1973 (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## TinyHacker (30 أغسطس 2011)

goha1 قال:


> لو فيه حد يعرف فين موقع سايكوجين وايه الى حصله يرد عليا خاصة انى كنت عضو فيه وفجأة اختفى
> ومفيش حد يقولى أنه الموقع ده http://www.sychogene.com/
> لأنه لا يمت لموقع سايكوجين بصله لا فى الأسلوب ولا المحتويات ولا حتى شكل الصفحات
> ممكن يكون اتسرق !



هناك محاولة جديّة لإعادة بناء موقع سايكوجين بكافة محتوياته

ولي سؤال بعد إذن الخبراء منكم

ما مدى جدية عمل هذا المحرك؟ على اعتبار أن جميع الثقوب الداخلية مصفوفة بالمغانط الدائمة كذلك؟






​


----------

